# How does a MX leader compare with todays Carbon frames?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Just curious, Ive been reading about MXL's for quite some time now, always slightly enviously. I read nothing but praise about the connection to the bike, the smoothness of it and its amazing handling. 

Now, I finally have the means to get one for myself and I have to ask(since Ive never seen one in person or ridden one) how they compare to todays carbon frames or todays steel frames? From everything Ive read it seems like the weight is a non issue. But how does it compare ride wise to a AXM or EXM? 

I currently have a Giant TCR 1 carbon that Ive been riding for the last few years. Its definiitly a nice ride, takes the sting out of the road, but it can be a little twitchy. Before that I had a Steel Bianchi Talladega. When I swapped from the Bianchi to the Giant I noticed a immediate improvment in my level of comfort after my normal loop(the carbon floats over alot of the things I'd notice on the bianchi). Will I notice something similar when/if going from giant to MXL?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not sure if an MXL would be more comfortable than your Giant, but it would be a lot more stable with no twitchiness. That's one of the things I love about Merckx frames -- they ride very stable with neutral handling, what you commonly hear described as riding on rails. An MXL would be considerably heavier than your Giant, and despite what fans will say, you probably will notice that weight on hills unless your a big guy. The comfort factor depends a lot on your size and the frame size. Some smaller riders find MXLs too stiff and don't like the ride on rough pavement, but that doesn't seem to be an issue with bigger riders.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm about 185 pounds and 5 foot 9.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Tough question...*

Man, this is a tough comparison. There are soooo many carbon fiber bikes that ride differently from one another, it would be tough to make an accurate comparison. 

The bottom line is this: you can't go wrong buying a MX Leader. 

Just keep in mind that the basic design is now at least 15 years old and it's going to be heavier than any newer carbon bike that you consider. However, the MXL is a bomb-proof bike that was designed for the rigors of the 1990s pro peloton. 

From my perspective, they're perfect. I will NEVER generate the wattage of those riders and realize the full potential of my MXLs (my bikes are like a Porsche 911 with a 914 motor). The MX Leader is plenty of bike for me. The handling is neutral and sublime, they accelerate well, and the ride is fantastic. In addition, they have beautiful lugwork and a great history. I ride mine every weekend and they never fail to elicit favorable comments from riders around me in the pack. 

Give one a try. If you decide that the bike isn't right for you, you can always find someone to take it off of your hands.

Good luck in your search!

Texbike


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Part of the issue is that you're mixing geometry of the designs with the materials. With similar geometry, the steel bike could be just as twitchy. The road feedback is different because of the materials. 

All that said, the Merckx likely has more shallow seat and head tube angles, a longer wheelbase and likely more trail in the fork. 

The TCR has a considerably shorter wheelbase (somewhat dependent on which year it was made, 2004 was very short, 2005 and later have longer chainstays) . 

I have a 2004 TCR with 11,000 miles on it. I like the ride and such. I have owned older steel bikes and like them too. Different strokes.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*mxl*



tarwheel2 said:


> Not sure if an MXL would be more comfortable than your Giant, but it would be a lot more stable with no twitchiness. That's one of the things I love about Merckx frames -- they ride very stable with neutral handling, what you commonly hear described as riding on rails. An MXL would be considerably heavier than your Giant, and despite what fans will say, you probably will notice that weight on hills unless your a big guy. The comfort factor depends a lot on your size and the frame size. Some smaller riders find MXLs too stiff and don't like the ride on rough pavement, but that doesn't seem to be an issue with bigger riders.


so do these ride like canondale or kleins?


----------



## LLP (Feb 14, 2005)

I just came back from the test ride of my new build MXL, provious I ride the C50, Oh my God, I have to comfess that if the C50 get 9 score , the MXL will get 9.5 ..............

At uphill, MXL feel lighter than C50 even thought MXL is heaver than C50 , the power transfer is so directly !!

Downdill they are pretty the same, very very stable...............

In the cruising, MXL just like the steel frame, the handling feel is no other material can compare.....................
C50 just can't aovid the characteristic of the carbon frame..................

I will post the picture when I get time ...........

Today's ride is quit suprised to me , I don't know how to describe my mood right now ! I am very glad I get the good bike ..................... But this lead me to the deep thought about the morden high price frame with the classic frame .............


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*see I love hearing stuff like that*

and no offense to your Nag which is a fine bike, but I bet you won't wax this lovingly when she is considered 20 years outdated


----------

